# Before....and now Progress....



## MedicPrincess (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## MedicPrincess (Jun 11, 2006)

_* ***** OHHH...Bad Dog!! He jumps all the dang time!!!*_


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 11, 2006)

LOL You look stoned in the last pic.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jun 11, 2006)

LOL...guess so....thats what 120 hours of work in 6 days will do for you...and that stupid eye...it hurts SOOOO bad!


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 11, 2006)

you look great!  Good for you.


----------



## Wingnut (Jun 12, 2006)

WHohoo Princess, you look awesome! You should be SO proud of yourself!

And that last pic, I have that same cross hanging in my house!


----------



## DT4EMS (Jun 13, 2006)

Keep it up!!

It is always great to see the results of hard work paying off!


----------



## emtff376 (Jun 22, 2006)

WOW!  You look awesome!  Congratulations on the hard work.  Keep it up.  You can accomplish anything!


----------

